# Yay Comics! - a concept.



## Contro Fursial (Apr 23, 2009)

Ahoy hoy, chaps. Before I make a start, if I have this here post in the wrong catagory, do feel free to apply a liberal beating to my cranium. I'm afraid that despite a good few years dwelling online, I have rarely, if ever, touched a forum. Or in this case... a furom? Who knows.

But moving on with all the grace of a stoned badger, I'm simply here today to see about acquiring some opinions on a project I've set myself to do in a quest for self improvement. Think of it as either a tribute to the FA website, or that someone misunderstood the meaning of a 'furry comic'. Whatever view you may take, the idea is simple. Furaffinity. In a "Golden Age" super hero format.

At this moment in time, I'm focusing only on producing four comic covers to work out whether its an idea that appeals. And what I'd like to ask you peeps right about now is if you could visit my page, for I have quite a few more villainous types than comic covers.  Quite simply, I strive to find out which of the villains people want to see most on these covers. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/contro-fursial  Sketches because animating classes and briefs take up most of my time. Animating briefs, not underwear briefs. That would be wrong.

And yes, the concept is currently starring an abominable mutation of that chap you either love, hate, or love and hate, Dragoneer. Its probably a terrible sign of my thought processes when I can honestly say the character exists because I can only think of the Rocketeer. Psshaw. You can yell at me now. U:


----------



## Seas (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmm... a parody comic I see.

The sketches look really fun an interesting , and good style overall.

I wish you luck with your comic


----------



## Contro Fursial (Apr 25, 2009)

I guess it most definately does fall underneath the parody catagory. Hopefully in a slightly different manner.

But thank you. ;3


----------



## Contro Fursial (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, I guess nothing much is going to come out of this afterall... If I were less lazy, I would have attempted to render more complete images. So I shall retreat once more, and conduct these opinions elsewhere. Ciao for naow!

And wait... before I go. I might as well post the image that preceded my little task.  Behold the horror. A different style, a different era. And a distinct abuse of the vector tools in Photoshop.


----------

